# Service plan and tyre/alloy insurance



## Dannyboy101 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi,

I have just committed to a new 2019 GTR Prestige...super excited!!!

To help smooth my cash flows and plan for the inevitable, can peeps advise me on 

1) recognised service plan for next 2-3 years... what companies offer best?

2) tyre and alloy insurance plan for same period

any contacts, links and costs would be appreciated.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Nissan offer the best service plan, and always a good selling point with main dealer history.

Doing it through a main dealer and not a specialist should fight your case better should you need to claim.

Approach a decent local tyre shop and ask if they do any insurance plans, quite a lot garages will swap tyres and measure the wear you have used and charge accordingly.

Good luck and keep us posted with pictures


----------

